# Datum und Zeit



## Ratoncito (14 November 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit eine Funktion starten. Am besten komme ich bei der Programmierung mit FUP klar.

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich zum Beispiel einen Merker erzeugen kann, mit dem ich ein Ereignis starten kann?

Ich verwende:
Wago 750-8212 PFC200 G2 2ETH RS
FW Version 03.05.10(17)
HW Version 03
FWL Version 2018.10.0w03.04.00 IDX=11
Laufzeitsystem e!RUNTIME
e!Cockpit

Für Eure Hilfe im Voraus vielen Dank.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

Du kannst dafür einfach einen Vergleicher nutzen.
Schau dir den Datentyp TOD (Time of Day) an.


----------



## Ratoncito (14 November 2020)

Hallo Blockmove,

"einfach" ist es (zumindest für mich) leider nicht.

Die ganzen Dinge um Datum und Zeit in der Codesys-Hilfe habe ich mir schon mehrmals angeschaut ohne einen Ansatz zu finden, wie ich das richtig umsetzen kann.

Wenn es nicht zu viel Mühe macht wäre es nett, wenn Du mir etwas erstellst, was zum Beispiel um 8:15 Uhr den Merker Termin auf 1 setzt.

Bitte verstehe mich richtig, ich möchte nicht, dass hier jemand meine Arbeit erledigt weil ich zu bequem dafür bin. Ein kleines Beispiel wie man es richtig macht, ist für mich bei solchen Problemen sehr hilfreich.

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## dingo (14 November 2020)

Vielleicht den Anwendungshinweis WagoAppScheduler anschauen, dort wird Schritt für Schritt erklärt, eine Zeitschaltuhr zu realiseren:
https://www.wago.com/de/d/15517[h=1][/h]


----------



## Ratoncito (14 November 2020)

Hallo dingo,

das ist ja ein mächtiges Ding, das muss ich erst mal durchackern.

Auf der Seite 17 der Beschreibung wird der "WagoAppScheduler" in den Werkzeugen ausgewählt.

Diese Schaltfläche ist bei mir nicht vorhanden.

Muss ich hierzu noch etwas aktivieren oder herunterladen?

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## dingo (14 November 2020)

Seit einem e!Cockpit Update wurde das Register in "Visualisierungswerkzeuge" umbenannt:


----------



## dingo (14 November 2020)

Ist es in den Visualisierungswerkzeugen nicht aufgelistet, wurde das Sheduler Beispiel Projekt geöffnet oder muss in einem eigenen Projekt erst die Sheduler Bibliothek eingefügt werden?


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> das ist ja ein mächtiges Ding, das muss ich erst mal durchackern.



Mächtig ja ... Aber dann doch wieder eingeschränkt.
Mal eine Anregung für dich:
Ich hab bei mir in der Verteilung zusätzlich zur Wago-SPS einen Raspberry 4 mit ioBroker.
Damit kannst du dich z.B. deinen Google-Kalender (oder ähnlichem) verbinden und dann auf der Wago bestimmte Dinge steuern.
Also gerade nützlich bei Abwesenheit, Urlaub oder sowas.
Ausserdem kannst du dann auch noch die Wago per EMail oder Telegram steuern.
Bei mir steuert die Wago die Kernfunktionen und quasi obendrauf sitzt iobroker für die Spielereien.


----------



## Ratoncito (14 November 2020)

Hallo,

@dingo

Bei mir vermisse ich da einiges. Siehe Anhang
Muss ich da noch etwas runterladen oder installieren?


@blockmove

Im Moment möchte ich nur einige Funktionen zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit ausführen. Das reicht für den Anfang.
Bei weiteren Bedarf komme ich darauf zurück.

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2020)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> @blockmove
> Im Moment möchte ich nur einige Funktionen zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit ausführen. Das reicht für den Anfang.
> Bei weiteren Bedarf komme ich darauf zurück.






Wenn du die aktuelle Uhrzeit ausliest, dann sind da auch Millisekunden dabei.
Aufgrund der SPS-Zykluszeit funktioniert hier ein Vergleich auf Gleich erstmal nicht.
Du musst die Millisekunden ausblenden. Der Datentyp TOD (Time of Day) basiert DINT.
Deshalb kannst du durch die Division durch 1000 und die anschliessende Multiplikation mit 1000 die Millisekunden loswerden.
Danach funktioniert der Vergleich.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ratoncito (14 November 2020)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für das Beispiel in FUP.
Ich werde es ausprobieren.

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## Ratoncito (15 November 2020)

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich wohl mal wieder ein dickes Brett vor dem Kopf.

Ich finde nirgendwo die aktuelle Zeit. Daraus sollten sich doch Variablen für
Jahr
Monat
Tag
Stunde
Minute
Sekunde
erstellen lassen.

Oder sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht?

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (15 November 2020)

Du brauchst die Bibliothek WagoAppTime.
Darin findest du alle möglichen Funktionen zu Zeit und Datum.

Etwas "versteckt" unter den Kalenderfunktion gibt es Bausteine zur Extraktion.




hier ein Beispiel zum Auslesen der Zeit




Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## holgermaik (15 November 2020)

mal ein kleines Beispiel


----------



## Ratoncito (15 November 2020)

Hallo,

@Blockmove
@holgermaik

Vielen Dank!
Die Bibliothek war bei mir nicht installiert. Nach dem ich wusste, wonach ich suchen musste, habe ich sie gefunden und installiert. Nun wird zumindest schon mal die Localzeit angezeigt.

Den Rest werde ich (hoffentlich) auch noch finden. Der Sonntag ist gerettet 

Noch einen schönen Sonntag - Wolfgang


----------



## Beginner21 (7 Februar 2022)

Hallo,
ich versuche mich auch an einer Zeitsteuerung...habe die Bibliotheken Scheduler und Time hinzugefügt. lese die aktuelle DateandTime aus. diese habe ich dann mit dem fb.scheduleweekly verknüpft. habe die Visu Weekly hinzugefügt. allerdings wird mein Ausgang xSwitch von meinem fb.scheduleweekly nicht true. 
wer versteht mein Problem 😬 und kann mir helfen????


----------

